# Related Sites > SQL Course >  updating a table - cannot multiply a value

## jsammut

Hello,

I can manage to add a value to a salary, for example:

*update myemployees_JS_1910 set salary = salary + 1000 where title = 'Financial Controller';*

but I cannot manage to update a salary by a 20% increase, for example:

*update myemployees_JS_1910 set salary = salary * 1.2 where title = 'Financial Controller';*

The command is executed, but the salary value does not change.

What am I doing wrong?

----------

